# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) برنامج BB5+ SecCode, Reset BB5+ Counter (SL2,SL3), Backup 120&308, Send Unloc Code via USB

## mohamed73

1-READ INFO
2-READ SECURITY CODE
3-RESET BB5+ COUNTER (SL2,SL3)
4-BACKUP 120(if exist) AND 308
5-SEND UNLOCK CODE 
Via USB Tested on WinXP & Seven /////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////  *1: قراءة معلومات الجهاز*  *2: قراءة رمز الحماية*  *3: تصفير العدادات SL3-SL2*  *4: باكاب من PM 120*  *5:ادخال اكواد فك الشفرة*  *كل هذا باستخدام كابل USB* * البرنامج فى المرفقات * *باسورد  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## EZEL

*شكرا جزيلا لك أخي محمد , أما سؤالي : فهل يعمل هذا البرنامج عندما يكون الهاتف مقفل برمز حماية ؟؟؟*

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## rasti

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## seffari



----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## snowman

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## multiomc

C00000000000000000000000000l

----------


## amh2008

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## hema19690

thannksssssssss 
شكررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااا

----------


## simo83

merci

----------


## adrar2

merci khoya

----------


## telmagdy

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## youness

than ksssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## SYRIANCO

الف شكر وتحيه

----------


## SYRIANCO

مع الف تحيه

----------


## دموع

بارك الله بيك

----------


## fouazsat

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## mbabouaya

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## yassin55

مشكور محمد على البرنامج الجميل ده

----------


## dades05

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## mourou

جازاك الله كل خير

----------


## zorkal1982

اشكرك اخي على المجهود الرائع

----------


## timali

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي محمد , أما سؤالي : فهل يعمل هذا البرنامج عندما يكون الهاتف مقفل برمز حماية ؟؟؟

----------


## mohamed73

> شكرا جزيلا لك أخي محمد , أما سؤالي : فهل يعمل هذا البرنامج عندما يكون الهاتف مقفل برمز حماية ؟؟؟

  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  1-READ INFO 2-READ SECURITY CODE
3-RESET الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  (SL2,SL3)
4-BACKUP 120(if exist) AND 308
5-SEND UNLOCK الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Via USB Tested on WinXP & Seven /////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////  *1: قراءة معلومات الجهاز*  *2: قراءة رمز الحماية*  *3: تصفير العدادات SL3-SL2*  *4: باكاب من PM 120*  *5:ادخال اكواد فك الشفرة*  *كل هذا باستخدام كابل USB*

----------


## louque

chokraneeeeee

----------


## bibi44

reyyrtyereryrb  hhhrtyrtyrty yrtyrtyrtyrryr nynyyryyryrtyrt

----------


## majddi

شكرا وبارك الله فيك

----------


## brahimbb

شكراا جزيلااا

----------


## غازي العبيد

merci beaucoup

----------


## anouaros

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## elhasni78



----------


## abdelhadi1

بارك الله فيك *أخي محمد*

----------


## saidiriki

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## عقيل السيلاوي

انستو نة يا  اخي  بطلتكم على المنتدى الرائع

----------


## mogsm

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## jroe21

merci khoya

----------


## larache_nabil

شكرآ اخي العزيز

----------


## SOWEUR

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي محمد

----------


## sacna

merci

----------


## abou-ines

شكرا لك أخي

----------


## samerasd

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## hamidou30

بارك الله فيك

----------


## housgsm

بارك الله فيك

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك

----------


## said aghbala

merci bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb

----------


## WAWI04

mille mercie

----------


## amine12284

merci /1000/1000000000

----------


## djamel34

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## TIGER_GSM

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## mobicom

مجهود رائع

----------


## abdallah8

مشكور اخي                           :Smile:

----------


## YABOUZED

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## jalou2008

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## عيون-صقر

مشكور اخي كثير

----------


## zaag

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## mr.iyad

مشكور

----------


## dilak30

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## mouza12000

merci saha ramadan

----------


## bouhelal



----------


## AHMAD441

عمل رائع والى الامام

----------


## hasni

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## rodwan

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## teosmi

> بارك الله فيك اخي

 شكرا أخي محمد ، سؤالي : هل يمكنني فتح نوكيا 6730 بهاذا البرنامج?
desimlocker nokia 6730c bloqué sfr

----------


## kharba

باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد النبي الأمي رسول الله للعالمين.
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته.
بارك الله فيكم جميعا و أرجو أن يجزيكم الله خيرا. وبارك الله فيك أخي على مجهودك المبارك.

----------


## odragone

بارك الله فيك

----------


## omar_fox

مشكككككككككككووووووووووووووررررررررررررر

----------


## مروان البازلي

مشكور أخي ويعطيك ألف عافية

----------


## mosper

Merci

----------


## digit salah

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## magic75

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## alabbar050

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## idali

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## spaceba

الشكر الجزيل لكم

----------


## doudouagro41

tres bien amigo

----------


## elmoteb

تسلم الايادى بس ممكن اعرف 
هل يتم معرفة رمز الحماية وهو مقفل 
ام لا

----------


## gsm-aknoul

[size="7"]غير شغار اخي ما السبب مشكور[/size]

----------


## محمدالملحم

*شكرا جزيلا*

----------


## milyani1905

هل هو شغال

----------


## شهاب نيزك

شكرا جزيلا     موجازا   جائزا

----------


## BADR EL

merci

----------


## b2020m

شكراً جزيلاً

----------


## sami_hamouda

*شكرا جزيلا*

----------


## sltaaaan

برنامج جميل

----------


## laboda

بارك الله فيك

----------


## جوال مرحبا

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## mokrati

الف شكر وتحيه

----------


## rimata

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: wlah forums wa3er

----------


## simyou

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ridha1010

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## abdelouahab

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## m15mostafa

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## abdelwafi

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## salim dz75

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## salim dz75

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## salim dz75

مشكور اخي الكريم و لكن عند تحميل الباسورد لملف Usb Nokia.sfx لايتم تحويلي اليه عندها يكون في الصفحة الرئيسية ما الحل

----------


## simov

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hamza06

الف الف الف شكككككككررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ABU SAFOUANE

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## abdozaki1

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## fashfash92

*شكرا جزيلا*

----------


## RZLOVERS

بارك الله في وفي صحتك

----------


## kader73

> 1-READ INFO
> 2-READ SECURITY CODE
> 3-RESET BB5+ COUNTER (SL2,SL3)
> 4-BACKUP 120(if exist) AND 308
> 5-SEND UNLOCK CODE 
> Via USB Tested on WinXP & Seven /////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////  *1: قراءة معلومات الجهاز*  *2: قراءة رمز الحماية*  *3: تصفير العدادات SL3-SL2*  *4: باكاب من PM 120*  *5:ادخال اكواد فك الشفرة*  *كل هذا باستخدام كابل USB* * البرنامج فى المرفقات * *باسورد  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

 شكرا اخي

----------


## anas-phone

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## fashfash92

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## khalidovitch

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## anwar041

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## MAICHEL

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## hameed atiah

مشكور بارك الله بيك

----------


## مفيده محمد

شكرا على البرنامج

----------


## poss

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## popjam

*الف شكر*

----------


## zm1963

mmmmmm

----------


## mouradrep

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## lhessin

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## abdelamine

ok khoya

----------


## hadidi

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRCCCCCCCI

----------


## kademe

fuck قصيرة جداً. الرجاء إجعل رسالتك ع

----------


## mohamid

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## regalos.32

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## طارق بيبو

مشكور اخى

----------


## kamel16442

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

